# One American dies from Covid-19 every 33 seconds as the vaccine rollout hits snags



## Robert59 (Jan 4, 2021)

While hopes of vaccinating 20 million people by New Year's Day sputtered out, the US now faces staggering new challenges in the fight against Covid-19.
Over the past week, the US has averaged 2,637 coronavirus deaths every day, according to Johns Hopkins University.
That's an average of one Covid-19 death every 33 seconds.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/04/health/us-coronavirus-monday/index.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

The stats are sobering.

The morbid hand of Covid continues to drag us under.


----------



## Mike (Jan 5, 2021)

Very sad and very frightening that it can speed
around at that speed.

Mike.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 5, 2021)

I wish we could prevent anyone from entering or leaving California, New York, and the really high states for a few months. But that is unrealistic as how would they get food and supplies etc. knock on wood, kiss the ground, and thank the Lord, I still don’t know anyone personally who has gotten more than a mild case. Do you think we will EVER go back to pre-covid days or is this really going to be the new normal?


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 5, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> While hopes of vaccinating 20 million people by New Year's Day sputtered out, the US now faces staggering new challenges in the fight against Covid-19.
> Over the past week, the US has averaged 2,637 coronavirus deaths every day, according to Johns Hopkins University.
> That's an average of one Covid-19 death every 33 seconds.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/04/health/us-coronavirus-monday/index.html


I do not believe these numbers for one minute.  Johns Hopkins has been calling everything and anything a COVID death from the outset and they've been proven wrong.  So glad I decided not to go to  their med school.  Or any med school for that matter.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 5, 2021)

slowly.
A Wisconsin hospital pharmacist who is an admitted conspiracy theorist told police he intentionally tried to spoil hundreds of doses of the coronavirus vaccine because he believed the shots would hurt people by mutating their DNA, court documents say.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 5, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> slowly.
> A Wisconsin hospital pharmacist who is an admitted conspiracy theorist told police he intentionally tried to spoil hundreds of doses of the coronavirus vaccine because he believed the shots would hurt people by mutating their DNA, court documents say.


According to another employee he went to work a couple of times with a gun.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/wisconsin-pharmacist-accused-trying-destroy-coronavirus-vaccines


----------



## Don M. (Jan 5, 2021)

It's one thing to create a vaccine....quite another to make it available, efficiently, to millions of people.  This virus is going to be with us for many more months.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 5, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I wish we could prevent anyone from entering or leaving California, New York, and the really high states for a few months. But that is unrealistic as how would they get food and supplies etc. knock on wood, kiss the ground, and thank the Lord, I still don’t know anyone personally who has gotten more than a mild case. Do you think we will EVER go back to pre-covid days or is this really going to be the new normal?


I see kids as young as 3 and ones around 10 or so running around here playing like kids normally do except that they're wearing masks. I'd say they're gonna handle it just fine. For them it won't be a "new normal". I guess you could call that a silver lining..?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I see kids as young as 3 and ones around 10 or so running around here playing like kids normally do except that they're wearing masks. I'd say they're gonna handle it just fine. For them it won't be a "new normal". I guess you could call that a silver lining..?


I was watching Apocalypse World WarII last night and seeing those little ones screaming and crying as they were forced into those awful rubber gas masks just broke my heart in two. I guess these little things we are being asked to wear today aren’t so bad. Glad the kids there are following the rules.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 5, 2021)

"We've seen countries bring this virus to its knees, without vaccination," said Maria Van Kerkhove, the World Health Organization's technical lead for Covid-19 response. "We have the tools at hand right now to actually bring this virus under control."

I wish the article would've expounded on that.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 5, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> A Wisconsin hospital pharmacist who is an admitted conspiracy theorist told police he intentionally tried to spoil hundreds of doses of the coronavirus vaccine because he believed the shots would hurt people by mutating their DNA, court documents say.



Omgosh. And just what Frankenstein disaster would he create by 'spoiling' it?  Didn't read a news story but I hope he's lost his license for life and faces criminal charges.   And I'm actually concerned about the safety of the vaccine!  But people should be able to make the choice to get it and get it in the form that it's been tested to date, however cursory that may be.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 5, 2021)

There is a Walgren's near here, so I asked when the vaccine will be available. I was told maybe next Spring sometime, ormaybe next Summer.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 5, 2021)

Gaer said:


> There is a Walgren's near here, so I asked when the vaccine will be available. I was told maybe next Spring sometime, ormaybe next Summer.


Next spring or summer? Not this spring or summer?


----------



## Gaer (Jan 5, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Next spring or summer? Not this spring or summer?


I'm sorry, She said next Spring or Summer but I'm sure she meant this Spring or Summer.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 6, 2021)

If all Walgreens are as efficient as ours (sarcasm), we will die of old age before they vaccinate 10 people. They seemed to only be able to vaccinate a couple of people a day for the flu.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 6, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> While hopes of vaccinating 20 million people by New Year's Day sputtered out, the US now faces staggering new challenges in the fight against Covid-19.
> Over the past week, the US has averaged 2,637 coronavirus deaths every day, according to Johns Hopkins University.
> That's an average of one Covid-19 death every 33 seconds.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/04/health/us-coronavirus-monday/index.html


That's why it is called "Warp Speed".


----------



## gennie (Jan 6, 2021)

Almost impossible to believe that in January 2020, only a handful of people in this country (U.S.) had even heard the word covid.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 6, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> slowly.
> A Wisconsin hospital pharmacist who is an admitted conspiracy theorist told police he intentionally tried to spoil hundreds of doses of the coronavirus vaccine because he believed the shots would hurt people by mutating their DNA, court documents say.


Well, as I understand it, if we wear a tin foil hats during and after getting the shot, our DNA will be preserved.



Tony


----------



## gennie (Jan 6, 2021)

Tin foil hats are the headgear of choice where I live.


----------

